# Cobham Hall



## nuuumannn (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi Guys, The Cobham Hall is the Fleet Air Arm Museum's storage building and is not normally open to the public - there are tours and open days, so getting access is always a treat. As expected, there are some real treasures in here, one of which, the Ohka I have already posted images of.

A couple of Westland Wasp ship-based helicopters, the furthest being from the Leander Class frigate HMS Achilles (not the Leander Class cruiser of River Plate fame).





DSC_0021

A rather spiffy-looking Sopwith Pup reproduction. N6452 was the Pup that Sqn Cdr Edwin dunning plunged to his death in whilst completing the first landings on an aircraft carrier deck aboard HMS Furious. Note the tri-colour elevators, this was a signature of the Beardmore company based in Scotland. Its Ship's Camels were similarly adorned.




DSC_0233 

A UH-1 captured o the Falkland Islands.




DSC_0019 

Scaffolding... These are the last remaining pieces of the Royal Navy's Italian-built semi-rigid airship SR.1. Information from the excellent AHT site here: Airshipsonline : Airships : SR1




DSC_0020 

Harrier T.4.




DSC_0242 

The Beast, the only surviving Westland Wyvern.




DSC_0239 

Cowlings open so we can see the Rolls-Royce Eagle. Production variants were powered by an AS Python turboprop.




DSC_0238

The last surviving Fairey Albacore.




DSC_0038 

A rather busy Firefly that operated during the Korean War. Note the Korean peninsula and UN markings.




DSC_0162 

Blackburn NA.39, one of the Buccaneer prototypes amid the remains of a Fairey Barracuda.




DSC_0046 

This is a Hawker Hunter modified for carrying the Sea Harrier's radar for training.




DSC_0054

Another Falklands veteran, this T-34 Turbo Mentor was damaged during an SAS raid on the airfield on Pebble Island.




DSC_0055 

Fairey Flycatcher reproduction, with the nose of the Hawker P.1052 peeking out to the left. The P.1052 was a swept-wing variant of the Sea Hawk naval fighter.




DSC_0057 

Wessex HAS.3 Humphrey, the Falklands veteran that sank an Argentine submarine and rescued special forces guys stranded on South Georgia.




DSC_0061 

Fairey Firefly Mk.I "Evelyn Tensions"




DSC_0146 

Skyraider AEW, does nothing for its looks...




DSC_0002

Supermarine 510, interim step between the Supermarine Attacker carrier fighter and the Swift fighter recon jet.




DSC_0159 

More images here: Cobham Hall, Yeovilton

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2021)

Always fun to see your pics Grant as you have been to places I'm probably never going to see. The colours on the Mk I Firefly are interesting. A real scheme or artistic license?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 28, 2021)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2021)

Sweet pictures Grant

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 28, 2021)

Great pics thanks for posting. We were headed for this museum last year and had to put it off with our flights cancelled and 2 week quarantine , planned to do it again this year but everything was still so uncertain, we have it back on the agenda for 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2021)

Nice shots Grant!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks guys. Andy, the Firefly I is in the markings of a 1771 Sqn example based aboard HMS Implacable in 1945. Perhaps the colours look a bit odd through my use of flash?




DSC_0153

A bit of history here: Fairey Firefly TT1 (Z2033) - Evelyn Tentions

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2021)

Yep, the colours look very different in the second pic, and more like what I expected.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2021)

That's awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------

